# New 18650 Battery 30amp High Drain



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Don't know what Big Lou's problem is with the Efest batteries, but I think they're great and I'm sticking with them. The new 2800's are awesome. Those batteries that he's going on about.....mmm.....I don't know. Might try them at some point if they're reasonably priced.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xhale

"get in now before you miss out"......"buy before the price rises".....etc.
aaaaaaand I'm out.

things I dont like about vaping:
1) lists

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

What doesn't make sense about the Efests is that as the mah gets higher so does the amp rating??!! WHAT. Anyway that's not my business. For now I'll stick with some vtc 4s I have from a while ago and I plan to import some imren 40 amps soon.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Average vapor Joe said:


> What doesn't make sense about the Efests is that as the mah gets higher so does the amp rating??!! WHAT. Anyway that's not my business. For now I'll stick with some vtc 4s I have from a while ago and I plan to import some imren 40 amps soon.


That's not a constant 40A rating. There is no 18650 cell with s constant 40A rating. (In reference to a post you made somewhere else earlier) "stay away from pulse ratings" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Nah brah check this


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That's not a constant 40A rating. There is no 18650 cell with s constant 40A rating. (In reference to a post you made somewhere else earlier) "stay away from pulse ratings"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump


----------



## BigB

I ordered 200 of the 2800's and then received this in the mail a few days later

"Here I'd like to introduce a new battery of our Efest products to you---Efest IMR 18650 35A* 2900mah*purple flat top battery.

We Efest constantly strive for excellent quality. New version Efest IMR18650 with the continuous discharging current 35Amps, we expand the capacity to 2900mah. 

We do believe New Efest IMR 18650 35A 2900mah purple battery will definitely be pretty popular in ecig market."

Are we going to see +100 and then +100 and so on?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## yuganp

Is this the same as the PC industry where they underclock equivalent chips because that is the safe margin it can
operate at? If I can remember correctly that is what AW does - test batteries and only pick ones that meet a certain criteria.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Many of the main companies like lg or Sony Samsung (there's only a few I can't remember the other couple) choose only the cream of their crop and then sell the underperformers to companies like efest ( if I'm correct they are rewraps) so just keep that in mind


----------



## DoubleD

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> That's not a constant 40A rating. There is no 18650 cell with s constant 40A rating. (In reference to a post you made somewhere else earlier) "stay away from pulse ratings"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 32109
> Nah brah check this



FYI





*Bottom Line*
This is a 20A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell that runs undamaged at 20A but very hot. At 25A it hit my safety limit of 100°C. In my opinion this is not a 40A cell and you should not run it at above 20A.


*Comments*

At 20A the cell had a very high maximum temperature of 84°C.
At 25A the cell reached a max temperature of 98°C which coasted to just a bit over 100°C after the test finished. This is a dangerously high temperature for a cell.
Discharges were not done at 30A, 35A, or 40A due to the cell hitting my temperature safety limit of 100°C during the 20A test.
An additional five cycles at 20A showed no damage at all so no follow-up 10A discharge (to confirm any damage) was done.
I am setting a CDR of 20A for this cell. The cell runs hot at this current level but since it didn't show any signs of damage I think you will get decent cycle life at 20A. In my opinion you should not run this cell at above 20A!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

DoubleD said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottom Line*
> This is a 20A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell that runs undamaged at 20A but very hot. At 25A it hit my safety limit of 100°C. In my opinion this is not a 40A cell and you should not run it at above 20A.
> 
> 
> *Comments*
> 
> At 20A the cell had a very high maximum temperature of 84°C.
> At 25A the cell reached a max temperature of 98°C which coasted to just a bit over 100°C after the test finished. This is a dangerously high temperature for a cell.
> Discharges were not done at 30A, 35A, or 40A due to the cell hitting my temperature safety limit of 100°C during the 20A test.
> An additional five cycles at 20A showed no damage at all so no follow-up 10A discharge (to confirm any damage) was done.
> I am setting a CDR of 20A for this cell. The cell runs hot at this current level but since it didn't show any signs of damage I think you will get decent cycle life at 20A. In my opinion you should not run this cell at above 20A!


Is this for the efest or the imren?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Woo hooooooo


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Average vapor Joe said:


> Is this for the efest or the imren?


That's for the imren. It's a kak battery if high AMPs are what you're looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Vtc5's have been back for about 2weeks I think. Go forth and buy all you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Vape King have a 20% sale next weekend. Lifetime of vtc 4 here I come. I wish we could get vtc 5 tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Vtc5's have been back for about 2weeks I think. Go forth and buy all you can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you get yours from?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Average vapor Joe said:


> Where do you get yours from?


http://www.vapordna.com/searchresults.asp?Search=Vtc5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I've tried a few different batteries but the ones I like and trust most are my Authentic AW's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> I've tried a few different batteries but the ones I like and trust most are my Authentic AW's!
> View attachment 32125



What battery is that purple samsung Skipper? Is it the 30Q?


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> What battery is that purple samsung Skipper? Is it the 30Q?



It's the batch that came in not so long ago... the 2800mah 35A. I never vape below .8Ω so I can pretty much use any of the decent batteries. These I use in my Woodvils because the flat top seems to be better than the button tops which I use in my aluminium REO's.

I have VTC5's and they feel safe but I have always prefered the authentic AW's... and none of this is based on anything other than gut feel and the vape as I feel it. I always listen to @johan, @Andre and those couple of boys from the Cape that know their stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


>





Rob Fisher said:


>



Have been using lg4 and lg2 for a while w/ no issues.


----------



## kev mac

Average vapor Joe said:


> Many of the main companies like lg or Sony Samsung (there's only a few I can't remember the other couple) choose only the cream of their crop and then sell the underperformers to companies like efest ( if I'm correct they are rewraps) so just keep that in mind


Heard the same thing


----------



## kev mac

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 32114
> View attachment 32115
> View attachment 32115
> Woo hooooooo


This news will make some happy vapers


----------



## BigB

And Sony's official response?

http://www.powerstream.com/sony-vtc-availability-letter.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

BigB said:


> And Sony's official response?
> 
> http://www.powerstream.com/sony-vtc-availability-letter.htm


Have read that a long time ago from grimmgreens vlog


----------



## kev mac

Th


BigB said:


> And Sony's official response?
> 
> http://www.powerstream.com/sony-vtc-availability-letter.htm


This is not the first time in the last 6mo. or so that it's been announced that Sony vt5 would be available .Since in Sonys' own words that the haven't and won't be manufactured are the one's that keep popping up fake or hidden stashes?


----------

